# Pre-planning?



## MtnDreamer (Feb 15, 2015)

Trying to do a little pre-planning for retirement in about four years and have a few questions. I live in the country now (Northeast NC) but would like to move to the foothills or least some rolling land in area good for gardining, raising goats and chickens, hunting and fishing. I can do all that where I'm at, but I'm sick of flat land. Not sure I want to go thru the headaches of building a place or buy somthing existing. Looking for ideas, expierience, and or suggestions.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I too am working toward retirement on my homestead. I have longer to go but I want to do so much I hope I have the time. I love rolling hills myself and live and farm on one. What kind of ideas are looking for?


----------



## MtnDreamer (Feb 15, 2015)

I&#8217;m looking for information on various areas of NC that kind of fits my criteria. I have been out to West Jefferson a couple of times and rode around the Brushy Mountains and really like, but looking for other areas I should explore. 
Also would like to know the pluses and minuses of buying land and building (e.g. building loans, having a shell built and finishing myself or having someone do it all, installing septic & wells, NC regulations, etc.) verses buying something existing. If I decided to build a small cabin I could buy the land now, but if buying something existing I might have to wait until I retire and sell my current place. Just trying to do a little planning and avoid major headaches.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Here is you a good start on your septic system and water well:


http://ehs.ncpublichealth.com/oswp/



Not sure about the areas there as I have never been there. It is on my to do list one day but haven't made it yet. I like to build my own to my liking but if I found one with most of my requirements I would go that route. Sometimes you can get a good price on an owner seller.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't know if you have ever been there but one of the nicest places I have ever seen was on I-40 near the Tenn/NC border. You might do yourself a favor by going and have a look see.

Wade


----------



## MtnDreamer (Feb 15, 2015)

I have not been to that area Wade, but will have to add tit o my list to check out. I have read about small mouth fishing on the French Broad River, but did not know where it was until I just looked at the map of that area.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

MtnDreamer said:


> Trying to do a little pre-planning for retirement in about four years and have a few questions. I live in the country now (Northeast NC) but would like to move to the foothills or least some rolling land in area good for gardining, raising goats and chickens, hunting and fishing. I can do all that where I'm at, but I'm sick of flat land. Not sure I want to go thru the headaches of building a place or buy somthing existing. Looking for ideas, expierience, and or suggestions.


 Have you considered northwest NC? The Appalachian and Sauratown mountain areas are nice.


----------



## MtnDreamer (Feb 15, 2015)

I have been to Appalachian mountains. Banner Elk, Boone, West jefferson and up to Sparta. The West Jefferson area and surrounding foot hills are at the top of my list so far, but would like to visit other areas. I have not been to the Sauratown mountain areas yet but would like to visit that area also. I would also like to visit the Uhwarrie Mountains which is in the middle of the state, if anybody is familliar with them.


----------

